# Why Peyton matters



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 2, 2016)

I don't know how anyone could not like this man: As a person and player,  Vol or not

http://www.patheos.com/blogs/acatholicthinker/2016/01/why-peyton-matters/


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 2, 2016)

Sounds like somebody has a man crush. Searching Peyton Manning at 2 am.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 2, 2016)

I like Peyton.  I like his whole family.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sounds like somebody has a man crush. Searching Peyton Manning at 2 am.






Peyton's pure class, something you don't know squat about . .


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Peyton's pure class, something you don't know squat about . .



Speaking of squat, I wonder if that ol gal still has nightmares?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Speaking of squat, I wonder if that ol gal still has nightmares?






PM ='s class



S&S =' THUG


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> PM ='s class
> 
> 
> 
> S&S =' THUG



Says the man with a Cheech avatar.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I don't know how anyone could not like this man: As a person and player,  Vol or not
> 
> http://www.patheos.com/blogs/acatholicthinker/2016/01/why-peyton-matters/



I'm your huckleberry... 

Sorry, but my Vol hate runs deep.. I want Peyton and Cam to both lose but I would rather see Peyton lose. I want his spirit broken after this game and him to ride off in the sunset as a loser.. A VOL loser!

Daily Vols suck!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 2, 2016)

Wow


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 2, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Wow



It's why I rated this thread a 1 * ...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's why I rated this thread a 1 * ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm your huckleberry...
> 
> Sorry, but my Vol hate runs deep.. I want Peyton and Cam to both lose but I would rather see Peyton lose. I want his spirit broken after this game and him to ride off in the sunset as a loser.. A VOL loser!
> 
> Daily Vols suck!





Speaking of losers . . . Peyton has made more $$$ in a year, acquired more respect than you will in a lifetime.


As I have been recently premoted, I expect to catch Peyton on the $$$.


Now that I'm the new BKA (Burger King Associate) it won't take long.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 2, 2016)

Somebody is a little perturbed this mornin. 



Cheer up Quack


----------



## Scott G (Feb 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm your huckleberry...
> 
> Sorry, but my Vol hate runs deep.. I want Peyton and Cam to both lose but I would rather see Peyton lose. I want his spirit broken after this game and him to ride off in the sunset as a loser.. A VOL loser!
> 
> Daily Vols suck!



BRUTAL!

But I like it. You is good people.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Speaking of losers . . . Peyton has made more $$$ in a year, acquired more respect than you will in a lifetime.
> 
> 
> As I have been recently premoted, I expect to catch Peyton on the $$$.
> ...



Doesn't matter how much money he has made. There is not enough in the world that will fix that elephant forehead he has..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Doesn't matter how much money he has made. There is not enough in the world that will fix that elephant forehead he has..



You leave ol' Pumpkin head alone.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 2, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You leave ol' Pumpkin head alone.



So what will be said if they find Peyton did use HGH or ANY performance enhancing drug???


----------



## SGaither (Feb 2, 2016)

Scott G said:


> BRUTAL!
> 
> But I like it. You is good people.



No, no he is not. He's a bitter person that spews garbage. How anyone can have such disdain for a team and a game that has zero impact, or should have zero impact, on their life is beyond "good people". Sad really.

That is all.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So what will be said if they find Peyton did use HGH or ANY performance enhancing drug???



That it all went to his head?


----------



## Scott G (Feb 2, 2016)

SGaither said:


> No, no he is not. He's a bitter person that spews garbage. How anyone can have such disdain for a team and a game that has zero impact, or should have zero impact, on their life is beyond "good people". Sad really.
> 
> That is all.



The fact you take his posts so seriously is probably just as equally sad.



Browning Slayer said:


> There is not enough in the world that will fix that elephant forehead he has..



Probably caused by the horse meat.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So what will be said if they find Peyton did use HGH or ANY performance enhancing drug???



1 it was for his wife.  2. If he did use it, which I highly doubt,  he didn't use it for performance enhancement,  as he didn't even play a snap that season.  3. It wasn't illegal in the NFL at that time.  4. The people who spread the rumors admitted it was a lie and they had no real knowledge of the situation.  Just that his wife was prescribed it. 
Peyton aquire's everything through hard work.  Like the article said.  He don't whine and moan, he takes it like a man and works harder to EARN.  It's called  work ethic,  integrity, drive,  moral,  and class: Which you show no ability of any. Except drive to bring the good guys down to your level


----------



## SGaither (Feb 2, 2016)

Scott G said:


> The fact you take his posts so seriously is probably just as equally sad.



Ouch, the truth hurts


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 2, 2016)

In this day and time you gotta have costume malfunctions, or hunchybun all over the place, when you do something good, or let's face it...you will never be great.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 2, 2016)

SGaither said:


> No, no he is not. He's a bitter person that spews garbage. How anyone can have such disdain for a team and a game that has zero impact, or should have zero impact, on their life is beyond "good people". Sad really.
> 
> That is all.



Spews Garbage?? 

It's only considered garbage by the Vols that are still around this forum. I call it facts unlike the Vols on here that have been saying "We're Back" for the last 10 years. Your record still shows that the Vols are still in fact, the "Garbage" of which you speak. Don't hate me cause the Vols suck!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> 1 it was for his wife.  2. If he did use it, which I highly doubt,  he didn't use it for performance enhancement,  as he didn't even play a snap that season.  3. It wasn't illegal in the NFL at that time.  4. The people who spread the rumors admitted it was a lie and they had no real knowledge of the situation.  Just that his wife was prescribed it.
> Peyton aquire's everything through hard work.  Like the article said.  He don't whine and moan, he takes it like a man and works harder to EARN.  It's called  work ethic,  integrity, drive,  moral,  and class: Which you show no ability of any. Except drive to bring the good guys down to your level



So what would your thoughts be if they found out 5 years from now, Peyton, in fact, used PED's?

Roger Clemens wife was also prescribed PED's that Roger never used..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 2, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> That it all went to his head?





Scott G said:


> Probably caused by the horse meat.





Quit spewing that "garbage"..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Spews Garbage??
> 
> It's only considered garbage by the Vols that are still around this forum. I call it facts unlike the Vols on here that have been saying "We're Back" for the last 10 years. Your record still shows that the Vols are still in fact, the "Garbage" of which you speak. Don't hate me cause the Vols suck!


This is not about UT


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> This is not about UT



Really... It'll always be about UT! He is a Vol, that shows up on the sidelines of Neyland every year to help promote UT football recruiting. And I would like him, why?


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 2, 2016)

i wish both cam and peyton could lose.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 2, 2016)

daily volsux


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 2, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i wish both cam and peyton could lose.





Matthew6 said:


> daily volsux




^^This^^!!


----------



## SGaither (Feb 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> This is not about UT



Bless his heart, Browning will always make it about UT, it's part of him being obsessed. He's quick to point out and belittle the vol fans that say, "We're back" but I can't recall him stating his opinion of those, ever positive, dog fans that say, "This is our year, we're gonna win the National Championship." Yet the dogs fail to deliver. EACH-AND-EVERY-YEAR.

Granted the dogs have been a better team than the Vols since 2007. However the Vols still lead the 45 game series by a slim margin of 22-21.

I will never utter the words, "We're back" or "This is our year..." I'm a fan, not a member of the team, I cannot control what is out of my control, I enjoy their victories and forget the losses.

Back to the topic, Peyton has been a positive ambassador for football in every aspect. While he has never been the most dominate athlete on the field, he's a student of the game and won by strategically knowing his opponents and their tendencies. Not only has he had a positive influence on the game but most impressively the communities he is associated with. He doesn't seek recognition for his accomplishments and remains humble throughout his successes and failures. 

If he did take HGH to recover from neck surgery does it mean he isn't a good person or positive influence on the game? Does it negate all the positive impacts he has made throughout his career? As Buck pointed out, HGH wasn't a banned substance until recently, that's what is different between Peyton and Roger Clemens. HGH has been a banned substance in baseball for a lot longer than in the NFL. Wasn't Roger a dominate pitcher prior to his alleged use of a banned substance?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 2, 2016)

Maybe Peyton will win a ring this year and call it quits. He's had one heck of a career.


----------



## SGaither (Feb 2, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Maybe Peyton will win a ring this year and call it quits. He's had one heck of a career.



Maybe, but realistically the Panthers are the more dominant team.


----------



## riprap (Feb 2, 2016)

Go Broncos and Peyton. Go Broncos D! I want to see Scam with the towel on his head pouting like the cry baby he is.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 2, 2016)

If the Panthers win, does that make the Falcons Co champs?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 2, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> If the Panthers win, does that make the Falcons Co champs?



Only if Memphis can be Co NC's


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 2, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> If the Panthers win, does that make the Falcons Co champs?



mebbe in your lil mind thug.


----------



## riprap (Feb 2, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> If the Panthers win, does that make the Falcons Co champs?



Yep. That makes two Atlanta teams with one win in their division last year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 2, 2016)

SGaither said:


> Bless his heart, Browning will always make it about UT, it's part of him being obsessed. He's quick to point out and belittle the vol fans that say, "We're back"



I couldn't agree with you more!

Peyton is a Vol through and through. I could care less what he does.. 

Let me spell it out for you and the entire VolNation!








Go DAWGS! 

Vols suck!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 2, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> If the Panthers win, does that make the Falcons Co champs?





Browning Slayer said:


> I couldn't agree with you more!
> 
> Peyton is a Vol through and through. I could care less what he does..
> 
> ...



this; and volsux.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 2, 2016)

Peyton said to tom Brady after the champ game that it was his last if you go back and listen to their meeting on the field. You won't see another qb like him or Brady for years and years to come like him or not. If you like football you should at least appreciate his talent.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 2, 2016)

Big fan here, and I wish Peyton nothing but the best. Going to be tough, but GO BRONCOS!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 2, 2016)

SGaither said:


> Bless his heart, Browning will always make it about UT, it's part of him being obsessed. He's quick to point out and belittle the vol fans that say, "We're back" but I can't recall him stating his opinion of those, ever positive, dog fans that say, "This is our year, we're gonna win the National Championship." Yet the dogs fail to deliver. EACH-AND-EVERY-YEAR.
> 
> Granted the dogs have been a better team than the Vols since 2007. However the Vols still lead the 45 game series by a slim margin of 22-21.
> 
> ...



Well said


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 3, 2016)

SGaither said:


> Peyton is a loser and the Vols suck!





BuckNasty83 said:


> Well said



I can also agree with these!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 3, 2016)

spotandstalk said:


> if the panthers win, does that make the falcons co champs?



N-F-C South!!!! N-F-C South!!!!! N-F-C South!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 3, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> N-F-C South!!!! N-F-C South!!!!! N-F-C South!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Only if Memphis can be Co NC's



I thought they were.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 3, 2016)

*Oh I think you care*



Browning Slayer said:


> I couldn't agree with you more!
> 
> Peyton is a Vol through and through. I could care less what he does..
> 
> ...



You go to Wackotown at the mention of his name. You are obsessed.


----------



## Kowtown (Feb 3, 2016)

kybobwhite said:


> you go to wackotown at the mention of his name. You are obsessed.



View attachment 865657


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 4, 2016)

Cam was the story of the year to me.  I honestly thought he was gonna be a bust.  I didn't think he had it upstairs to make it in the NFL.  He really proved me wrong this year.  

I just remembered Cam telling Gruden that he had never called an audible at Auburn and he was never required to read more than half the field. I just knew that Malzahn was supposed to be an offensive genius, so I figured he dumbed down the system for Cam.  I didn't realize that Malzahn requires his qb play the position like he's illiterate (hence Nick Marshall being a perfect fit).

I was just about ready to see the storybook ending to Newton's coming out party, 



then he pulled the race card.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 5, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> You go to Wackotown at the mention of his name. You are obsessed.





Kowtown said:


> View attachment 865657



Please see Avatar!

Peyton is a scumbag Vol!


----------



## Scott G (Feb 8, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Please see Avatar!



That av is great. Horsemeat Manning.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

Scott G said:


> That av is great. Horsemeat Manning.



And the sad thing is.. The Vols actually think Peyton did good last night..

Well, I guess it was better than his last Super Bowl..


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 8, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Maybe Peyton will win a ring this year and call it quits. He's had one heck of a career.



nice avy spot; and very accurate reflection of who slayer really is.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 8, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> nice avy spot; and very accurate reflection of who slayer really is.



I think YOURS is a better reflection of the other 2..


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 8, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think YOURS is a better reflection of the other 2..



there is no doubt about that one


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 8, 2016)

Apparently TMZ followed Manning to the gym and got these pics of him working out today.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 8, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Apparently TMZ followed Manning to the gym and got these pics of him working out today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hgh Loser


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And the sad thing is.. The Vols actually think Peyton did good last night..
> 
> Well, I guess it was better than his last Super Bowl..




We all are aware it was won by the Defense.  I don't think anyone has denied that.  But don't act like that is the first time that has happened for a great QB. Considering what he's gone through and the new system he's playing in,  you couldn't ask for much more.  He did fine getting us into FG position for his Vol brethren to kick the trees. An ugly win will always be better than a pretty loss. And it don't matter if it's by 1, or 100. A win is a win.  And those who support Manning couldn't be happier for him to go out with a SB win.  Much deserving


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We all are aware it was won by the Defense.  I don't think anyone has denied that.  But don't act like that is the first time that has happened for a great QB. Considering what he's gone through and the new system he's playing in,  you couldn't ask for much more.  He did fine getting us into FG position for his Vol brethren to kick the trees. An ugly win will always be better than a pretty loss. And it don't matter if it's by 1, or 100. A win is a win.  And those who support Manning couldn't be happier for him to go out with a SB win.  Much deserving




What he has gone through? He went through a lot.. But then he caved and used HGH to help it a long..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2016)

So, it's been 5 months and Peyton has yet to file that lawsuit and clear his name.. Hmmmm.. Maybe he doesn't want anymore investigation into the case.. 

https://www.yahoo.com/news/now-know-why-peyton-manning-170050016.html


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 27, 2016)

Won't matter except to the tabloids. It wasn't illegal, he wasn't even playing,  was recovering from surgeries, and hes retired.....with a SB win.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Won't matter except to the tabloids. It wasn't illegal, he wasn't even playing,  was recovering from surgeries, and hes retired.....with a SB win.



Nothing to see here..

What, no ESPN article???


----------

